# Loxley's Forever Family



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

My sweet first foster, Sir Loxley, has been adopted! What an awesome foster he was, just the best, I'm sure he has spoiled me for all the rest of the fosters hopefully to come. You know, I actually did alright, I thought I might break down, but when I went to see him after his sleep over, he did a happy dance on seeing me then he went to HIS living room to play with his toys. I knew then, HE WAS HOME, he was happy and comfortable. Yes, there was sadness, and the house seems quiet without Lily and Loxley running around, but there was great joy as well. His forever family is the best, he is #1 son, his new home is in the middle of lovely trails and greenbelts, he adores walks. For Halloween he is going to be Robin Hood and his dad is going to be Little John, mom as Marian, LOL, how perfect. We got some great applications for Lox, I enjoyed meeting some wonderful families who adored Loxley as well, I hope I can gently nudge them toward one of our other pups needing homes. Here is our little man, Sir Loxley with his new Forever Family. God's speed, little one, you will always have a special place in our hearts.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh, I LOVE happy endings.......or maybe that's '_beginnings_'!!! :smcry:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gigi :good post - perfect I think you scored a perfect adoption family for Loxley. :wub::wub: Gee, they look like they've always been a family from that picture. How lucky they all are. :chili: I love their Halloween plans -- I hope they send you a picture. Maybe they'll even join SM I know as your first one this was a particularly tough "test drive" but you did beautifully - rescuing him, loving him and finding him his furever home. I applaud you. :aktion033::aktion033: Rescue Rocks!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What a wonderful story. He looks so happy with his new furever family.  Gigi -- I know that it's bittersweet for you, but now you have room to help the next one in need.


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

awww...he looks so happy


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's so special! Reminds me of Sadie and Tasha going to their furever family.I cried but was happy to see them be in a furever home of their own....

He looks so happy and so do they!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

They all look so happy! 

Congratulations on a successful first foster!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Happy Ending!! YAY!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How wonderful!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

That is such a happy ending Gigi. Bless you and your husband for giving this boy a great life and finding him the very best of homes. It all sounds perfect for him.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

yay for precious Loxley :wub:

Thanks for fostering. I am sure that he lived a loved foster life and now it looks like he is having something similar with the new family :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Isn't love rewarding! You score high in my book Gigi & so did Lox! We need these kind of stories to stay focused on the goal---one pup at a time! Love it.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Gigi, such a touching story with happy ending! Thanks and congrats for finding the perfect family for sweet Loxley! :aktion033:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank God for forever homes and for the Foster Mommy's who give their whole hearts to make it happen :innocent:.


----------

